# [SONIDO] Eliminar PulseAudio

## koyo

Saludos a todos.

Hace unas semanas en uno de mis equipos configure la opción pulseaudio para tratar de solucionar un problema de audio en el vmware-wokstation, no hubo exito. Pero en otra maquina utilice de forma exclusiva ALSA para solucionar el problema con excelente resultados. Mi pregunta es la siguiente como puedo eliminar pulseaudio de mi sistema y restablecer ALSA como mi manejador de sonido por defecto?

Ya he tratado eliminado la variable USE pulseaudio de mi make.conf y ejecutando un make -NDuav world && emerge --deepclean && revdep-rebuild

Pero el pulseaudio sigue apareciendo.

A todos muchas gracias por su colaboración.

La informacion de mi plataforma.

make.conf

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-s -j4"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch collision-protect"

LINGUAS="en es"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

## USE ##

BAD="-kdeprefix -arts -qt3 -beagle -gnome -evo -mono -eds -apm -oss -branding -esd -ipv6"

MEDIA="musicbrainz sdl -pulseaudio wmf fame cdr dvi mp3rtp xine cddb alsa dvb dvd network dvdread ipod audiofile artswrappersuid dvdr -jack dri cdda mjpeg mmx joystick xvmc -cpudetection v4l v4l2"

CODECS="x264 gsm lame dv mp3 stream live openal theora ogg a52 win32codecs matroska xvid flac ffmpeg aac speex real dts musepack"

SYSTEM="cjk unicode gnutls nptl gcj hal udev acl dbus bash-completion lzo rar -policykit xcb bzip2 bidi -wifi lm_sensors acpi usb -pcmcia -bluetooth irda ieee1394 threads"

FILESYS="fat hfs jfs -xfs ntfs -reiserfs sysfs inotify"

PRINT="-cups ppds foomatic-db gimpprint freetype xprint scanner"

XSYS="-cairo X opengl png gif -gtk qt4 qt3support xpm tiff xinerama aiglx svg gphoto2 dga lcd openexr openmp" 

DESKTOP="kdehiddenvisibility kde gmp libnotify rdesktop pda -zeroconf kdeenablefinal visualization -avahi startup-notification accessibility sqlite"

BROWSER="nsplugin firefox mozdevelop xulrunner java java6"

COMMS="jabber msn yahoo icq irc aim rss slp mail imap"

USE="${BAD} ${MEDIA} ${CODECS} ${SYSTEM} ${FILESYS} ${PRINT} ${XSYS} ${DESKTOP} ${BROWSER} ${COMMS}"

## DEVICES ##

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse void"

LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa serial"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
```

----------

## Ralgo

Y en vez de eliminar la USE de el make.conf no probaste cambiándolo por un "-pulseaudio"?, creo que los perfiles más comunes de Gentoo tienen el use pulseaudio por defecto activado.

Saludos

EDIT: acabo de ver y sale -pulseaudio en tu make.conf. Por qué no tratas de eliminar pulseaudio? "emerge -aC pulseaudio && emerge --depclean -a". Lo otro es ver quien depende de pulseaudio, "equery depends media-sound/pulseaudio".

----------

## koyo

Pues ya he ejcutado lo que me dijiste.

He retirado el pulseaudio de mi sistema pero ha sucedido lo siguiente:

Como usuario root el alsamixer me funciona sin inconvenientes pero al tratar de ejecutarlo como un usuario regular sucede lo siguiente:

```
ALSA lib control.c:867:(snd_ctl_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so                                                                                                                      

cannot open mixer: No existe el fichero o el directorio
```

Para tratar de solucionar esto he ejecutado lo siguiente:

```
emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

emerge -NDuv world
```

No he tenido exito, alguna sugerencia.

Gracias a todos.

----------

## Ralgo

Tal vez has modificado tu .asoundrc ???, se supone que para tener Pulseaudio correctamente corriendo debes de modificar ese archivo.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA lib control.c:867:(snd_ctl_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so   

 

estás seguro que has eliminado la USE pulseaudio y recompilado todos los paquetes que tienen esa USE ?

porque al menos ese software está buscando aún una librería de pulseaudio.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

alsamixer funciona bien como root pero no encuentra una librería dada al ejecutarlo como otro usuario. ¿Correcto?

Asegúrate de que la copia de alsamixer que estás ejecutando es la misma en ambos casos, y luego de que las librerías que estás usando también son las mismas en ambos casos. Prueba a ejecutar estos comandos como tu usuario normal, y luego como root, y compara. Luego piensa si has instalado las utilidades alsa en algún otro prefijo de forma manual

```
which alsamixer

echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
```

----------

## matty_

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ALSA lib control.c:867:(snd_ctl_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so    
> 
> estás seguro que has eliminado la USE pulseaudio y recompilado todos los paquetes que tienen esa USE ?
> 
> porque al menos ese software está buscando aún una librería de pulseaudio.
> ...

 

Hi all,

I had this problem in past, ad I resoleved it when I removed

```
pcm.pulse {

    type pulse

}

ctl.pulse {

    type pulse

}

pcm.!default {

    type pulse

}

ctl.!default {

    type pulse

}

```

from /etc/asound.conf

----------

